# Couple of last minute requests.......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

helps to pay some expenses. Book was cut from a 16 x 12 piece of butcher block countertop and the camp one from a 5/4 oak cut off 16 x 11. Neither one was Polish, though. See - I can do other things. lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love that bottom one, John. The book will be cherished, I'm sure!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Always liked those wedding books. If you put them on top of a box, I can see it used for jewelry, you know peuter, pearls, silver, gold, eventually platinum. Then passed on to children and grandchildren.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@honesttjohn Hey John, I started a string called Make a CNC pay its way. How about going over there and sharing some of the things you've done and learned about making some money with your CNC. I hope to get many entries and compile them into a more formal guide. You've done it, so your additions will carry a lot of weight.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That butcher block piece is superb John. Almost makes me want to invest in a CNC.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

those are very nice projects John, you produce really high level work!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look great


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> @honesttjohn Hey John, I started a string called Make a CNC pay its way. How about going over there and sharing some of the things you've done and learned about making some money with your CNC. I hope to get many entries and compile them into a more formal guide. You've done it, so your additions will carry a lot of weight.


Don't quite know what you're looking for Tom. I truly just do this as a hobby, as my "full time retired gig" pays a lot better with less effort. I'm just trying to keep the mind and creaky old body active and slow the enevitable down a bit.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love them both


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a piece of butcher block about 3' x 6'. I need to cut it up and start making things with it and this is definitely an inspiration to do that!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

We’re gonna have to start a thread John’s Greatest Hits!


----------

